# Moving to Majorca -



## binkie (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi,

I am thinking of moving to Majorca in 2010. I really would like advice from anyone on what l need to do to make this happen.

I currently live in London and am a single parent. I have family here but no real ties and after visiting Majorca several times l would love to experience life there for myself and my child. I feel that l have to give it a go - l do not want to look back and think to myself, 'why did l not do it..' I have no illusions that life can be hard where ever you go but if l don't try then l will never know!

So if anyone has done this - especially on their own with kids, l would love to hear from you.

Thanks
B


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

binkie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am thinking of moving to Majorca in 2010.
> 
> ...



Hi B,

Yeah go for it, but why put off until 2010, what you can do in 2008 ?

"don't look back in anger I heard you say"

Regards D


----------

